# Make up air / exhaust interlock



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Put a RIB relay on the MUA unit that switches power to the exhaust fan. If MUA is not running, the exhaust won't run.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Mcsparkin said:


> What is the best way to achieve this, as this is code where I am. Just a CSRelay that would kick the make up air unit on?


Yeah, what he said.


----------

